# Artificial nesting boxes, catfish



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried building and using artificial nesting boxes for catfish? I've been doing some reading on them but wanted to see if any of you had any input...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

if you want channels to spawn, just lay a few cedars in the pond, I did that for structure and now I have had 3 incredible hatches the last 3 years and now have way more channels then Ill ever know what to do with them, A word of advice, be careful what you ask for....LOL

Salmonid


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

I went to hocking college for fish management and what we used at hatcher was those old milk cans. I could also use five gallon buck or 55 gallon drum. Basically use anything like that will work.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

